

Django’s tipping point - acangiano
http://antoniocangiano.com/2008/03/20/djangos-tipping-point/

======
hbien
I'd love to use Django at my day job. Python makes me happy.

~~~
simonw
Where do you live? I know plenty of places in the UK (especially London) that
are hiring...

~~~
hbien
San Diego, California. I'm moving back to Silicon Valley in a few months (my
hometown).

~~~
bretthoerner
<http://djangogigs.com/gigs/country/united-states/>

